# Cd burner support

## netkular

I have tried a whole bunch of things to get my AOPEN justlink burner to work under gentoo.

I was wondering if anyone has had any luck with this type of burner and if they have what did they do.

----------

## TheWart

What errors are you getting?  Can you burn the disc, but just not read it?

----------

## j7899

I am unable to get my burner to be mountable in KDE, or even via command prompt. I can use cdrecord -scanbus etc. and that works fine. Does any one know the proper settings to get a burner to work, besides standard hdc=ide-scsi, and generic scsi support? I am mainly looking for what /dev/ is it using, ie sr0, and also what sr0 is ln to.

----------

## netkular

I just get the error from cdrecord -scanbus that there is not drive installed.

----------

## TheWart

take a look at your /ect/devfsd.conf, there are some lines you uncomment that creates a cdrw device.   Also, makle sure your user is added to the cdrw group...

----------

## j7899

Mine mysteriously worked this morning, I think it is because I re-compiled the kernel last night, I did a emerge gentoo-sources, cd /usr/src/linux make clean make mrproper, and then set everything up, I guess I did not have scsi cdrom support and device specific.

----------

